# My Fotd..Makeup & Hair (Picture Heavy)



## Cherrie (Nov 8, 2006)

These are recent photos of my work on a few models that I worked with in makeup & hair photography. Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I did doing it. I'll show a few before and afters. (Picture Heavy)

This is Rayna: She's on my business card. I did a few looks for her.






















This is Jayneen: 

Before...





After.... (thats me on the right).





Extensions...















There was nothing to help me with her grill..lol. shhhh..










Jasmine:

Before........





After.....




















Kaitrin:

Before....





After......


----------



## Cherrie (Nov 8, 2006)

Hopefully the size is okay for the mods.. sowwie if it's gi-normous but I didn't want you guys to miss out on the makeup and hair details by resizing it. I'll post more as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## snowkei (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice FOTD!!!!!!u r so gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome! you look amazing and your models to!.. *i allready love you for sharing the hair crazyness with me lol!*

do post more


----------



## angelica (Nov 8, 2006)

very nice ...im next!!


----------



## Cherrie (Nov 8, 2006)

If anyone is in or around my area and would like to be a part for what I have up my sleeve, pls message me privately. We could set up a photoshoot.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Nov 8, 2006)

those pics are hot!
Jasmine girl looks hot in her shots!


----------



## mia88 (Nov 8, 2006)

Great work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for posting so many photos....keep them coming!


----------



## *emilie* (Nov 8, 2006)

you are so so cute


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

You've got awesome talent!!!

BTW, what MU colors/brands did you use on yourself and Jayneen??  They look so perfect!!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 8, 2006)

Great work!


----------



## Cherrie (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_You've got awesome talent!!!

BTW, what MU colors/brands did you use on yourself and Jayneen??  They look so perfect!!_

 

Thanx..Of course I used MAC silly... hahaha well I did cheat a little bit with the foundation. I'm not a big fan on MAC foundation so I used trucco skin tones which truly feels like your skin and not so heavy and thick but also provides the coverage you need.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrie* 

 
_Thanx..Of course I used MAC silly... hahaha well I did cheat a little bit with the foundation. I'm not a big fan on MAC foundation so I used trucco skin tones which truly feels like your skin and not so heavy and thick but also provides the coverage you need._

 
MAC, of course!  But I was also hoping if you remembered what shades you used, especially the lipcolor... it is TDF!! I have the same skintone, so I LOVE what you did!!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome work.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 8, 2006)

Great work


----------



## SHARKIA (Nov 8, 2006)

REALLY NICE OUT COMES


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 8, 2006)

wowww! you're so talented! i love them all. gorgeous!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrie* 

 
_If anyone is in or around my area and would like to be a part for what I have up my sleeve, pls message me privately. We could set up a photoshoot._

 
oh my goddd you are amazing girlll!! and if you everrr come to ny... let me knowww !!! hahahhaa.. I've been thinking about doing a photoshoot and you are amazing haha.. so if u ever come to ny let me know


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 8, 2006)

fab work!!!!  i see ur a nguyen. im a tran! =D


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 8, 2006)

*gorgeous-job*


----------



## Cherrie (Nov 9, 2006)

aww man I just typed out a whole bunch of stuff it took me a good 20 minutes to write it as soon as i click submitt i was logged off and the looooonnng thing that i explained on what i used was long gone deleted!! grrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Cherrie (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_MAC, of course!  But I was also hoping if you remembered what shades you used, especially the lipcolor... it is TDF!! I have the same skintone, so I LOVE what you did!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Since my 3 page long paragph was not submitted ill just trhow in out real quick.

Note: This is photgraphy makeup which is completely different from general everday makeup you wear in public. everything is more dramtic and darker. It's much more time consuming to type out what i used because i use so much of everything.. so hopefully i remember what i used. If i miss out on some i'm sowwie.  for the artwork that i freehanded i used pigments with a mixing medium and liquid last liners and top it off with jewels =0P okies...

Jayneen green outfit:
humid e/s
olive e/s
carbon e/s
chil e/s
charcoal brown e/s for brows
blushbaby blush
new york apple l/s
red pigment glitter on lips
blacktrack fluid liner
Ben Nye contour no.2
Trucco Found. level 6
select sheer powder nc40
translucent powder
Mac clear gloss
splashproof mascara
false individual lashes by ardell duralash

Rayna swimsuit outfit: smokey look
Black tied e/s
bamboo e/s
gesso e/s
area e/s
mulsh e/s
expresso e/s for brows
buff blush
Ben Nye contour no. 3
Trucco skintones level 6 & 7
Trucco apricot rum l/s
translucent powder
splashproof mascara
false individual lashes by ardell duralash

pls feel free to ask me for the colors i used for the other looks. I just dont feel like typing it all over again with the first post i lost thru the process of submitting grrrr.  thanks for looking!!

Linda


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow Very Creative and unique. you definately have your own style. Good Stuff!


----------



## Nuuniie (Nov 9, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## amethystangel (Nov 9, 2006)

Lovely work, absolutely professional!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrie* 

 
_Since my 3 page long paragph was not submitted ill just trhow in out real quick.

Note: This is photgraphy makeup which is completely different from general everday makeup you wear in public. everything is more dramtic and darker. It's much more time consuming to type out what i used because i use so much of everything.. so hopefully i remember what i used. If i miss out on some i'm sowwie. for the artwork that i freehanded i used pigments with a mixing medium and liquid last liners and top it off with jewels =0P okies...

Jayneen green outfit:
humid e/s
olive e/s
carbon e/s
chil e/s
charcoal brown e/s for brows
blushbaby blush
new york apple l/s
red pigment glitter on lips
blacktrack fluid liner
Ben Nye contour no.2
Trucco Found. level 6
select sheer powder nc40
translucent powder
Mac clear gloss
splashproof mascara
false individual lashes by ardell duralash

Rayna swimsuit outfit: smokey look
Black tied e/s
bamboo e/s
gesso e/s
area e/s
mulsh e/s
expresso e/s for brows
buff blush
Ben Nye contour no. 3
Trucco skintones level 6 & 7
Trucco apricot rum l/s
translucent powder
splashproof mascara
false individual lashes by ardell duralash

pls feel free to ask me for the colors i used for the other looks. I just dont feel like typing it all over again with the first post i lost thru the process of submitting grrrr. thanks for looking!!

Linda_

 





  You ROCK!! Thanks so much for taking the time to write this out!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Too bad I am not in your area to have MU done!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I have to try the MAC New York Apple l/s with red glitter and clear gloss...such a gorgeous effect.  You're so creative!!


----------



## Bey28 (Nov 9, 2006)

Jasmine looks great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did you use on her?


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 9, 2006)

Stunning work, and you are gorgeous yourself.  I love your hair.  So creative and talented.
I look forward to seeing more of your work


----------



## sincola (Nov 9, 2006)

really great work!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 10, 2006)

WOW.. awesome work!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 10, 2006)

Very nice! I especially love the makeovers


----------



## rchickos (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow...those girls are so lucky to get made up like that!  I would love for anyone to make me look that amazing.  Not that they weren't pretty to begin with, the looks are just so incredible.  Awesome work!


----------



## Cherrie (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bey28* 

 
_Jasmine looks great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did you use on her?_

 
Jasmine:

Face:
Sothys moisturizer
Trucco Skintones lev. 9
Trucco Dark Powder
MAC Matte Bronze for contour
MACFleur Power Blush

Eyes:
MAC Crimaonaire shadestick
Sushi Flower e/s
Paradisco e/s
Star n rockets e/s
Sweet Lust e/s for highlight brow bone
Noctunelle e/s for liner and crease
Individual Lashes by Ardell Duralash
Maybeline new york xxx volume lash mascara

Lips:
MAC Apresol l/s
Trucco Soft Plum lip liner 
Nyx white liner for highlight
oi oi oi! lip gloss

Jasmine also has hair extensions using 100% human hair.


----------



## lilysandremains (Nov 11, 2006)

I posted a thread much like this one....crazyness


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 12, 2006)

Gorgeous. I love the first one. You're really cute, too.


----------



## KJam (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 13, 2006)

Great Job!


----------



## Chynagyrl1980 (Nov 13, 2006)

*How about Jayneens gray outfit? ROFL on the grills comment...*

Gorgeous work!!


----------



## pinki3 (Nov 14, 2006)

I love how you do makeup!!! its sooo nice!


----------



## pinki3 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh btw.. is your hair color.. the purple/pink real or extentions?


----------



## linkas (Nov 14, 2006)

Hot!!!


----------



## Sahne (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! That's so nice! I love it!


----------



## Cherrie (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinki3* 

 
_oh btw.. is your hair color.. the purple/pink real or extentions?_

 
Yeap their in there alright prebleached twice and everything. I used specialfx at the salon if your wondering. wilflower, deep purple and atomic pink


----------



## Colorqueen (Nov 14, 2006)

Great job!  That was  alot of fun.

Thank you for taking the time to show all of those great photos.  It just reaffirms the belief that everyone can be a model.  It is just a matter of capturing that part of us.


----------



## shabdebaz (Nov 14, 2006)

All the pics are amazing, but I love, love, love the first one with the butterfly!


----------



## xitsvivx (Nov 20, 2006)

good shit linda


----------



## Willa (Nov 20, 2006)

This is fantastic!!!

And wow at Rayna's body
From now on, she'll be an inspiration


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, that look on the first model is amazing!   That's some talent right there!


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 21, 2006)

wow awesome job


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice!  I love your hair especially.


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW! i love great before and afters! make-up is awesome. great job!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 22, 2006)

love the work! keep it up!


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG! You're drop dead talented. :notworthy:
Lucky are the ones who get makeovers from you.


----------



## yawadah (Jul 19, 2007)

Amazing.  The lady in the white shirt with the updo (profile)--her hair is incredible!  THAT is the updo I've been after all my life!

Your work is unbelievable.  The ladies are naturally lovely, but you really bring out their gorgeous uniqueness.  And I really want the above hair!

I want to be next.  mememe

Tracey


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks great- all of them!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 22, 2007)

You are very talented.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 24, 2007)

those are pretty pictures...


----------



## Shalalalala (Jul 27, 2007)

You are so talented! The girls look great.


----------

